# UTV Cell Phone Mount



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone have any good advice on a route to take on a cell phone mount for a UTV?

I have a Galaxy 5 with Otter Box and the wife has a Iphone 7 with some random girl case.

Would like a mount that can hold either one.

I have seen good reviews on these Ram Mounts, but never seen one personally. 

Good... Bad... Got a better option?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ram mount, friend has one one his Electra glide, loves it. So far no problems that I know of.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Anyone have any good advice on a route to take on a cell phone mount for a UTV?
> 
> I have a Galaxy 5 with Otter Box and the wife has a Iphone 7 with some random girl case.
> 
> ...


I have a Ram mount on my atv it works amazing well. No bounce very tight


----------

